# Any opinions on this tool?



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm finishing the drywall (not my normal trade) on a 1200 sq ft unit, around 150 sheets of 4x8, might do a smaller job later. I really dont want to invest in a Porter Cable as I sincerely hope in the future to leave the drywall to the professional drywallers. I found this this "RotoBlast 880" for $209,you can google it, (sorry cant post URL's yet) Cheap but I'm a little wary


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have looked at this sander for quite some time. My PC sanders are getting close to worn out. Considered buying one to try. About half the price of PC. Worth a shot.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

looks like a PC knockoff. if it only 1 job, then maybe... i have a PC setup, but bastically it sits in my garage. we find that hand sanding is better.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Well I ordered it, I'll find out in a few days if I'm just another sucker. I really really dont want to hand sand the ceiling, had major shoulder surgery 8? monthes ago and the only guy I have working for me is a framer, good dude but no experience at mudding, I see a lot of sanding in the immediate future :sad:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I bet you'll be fine with your purchase. I could be mistaken but, I think they have been around longer than Porter Cable has had theirs. The ad dollars are behind PC and not behind these guys. I'm going to jump out and double check on the length and get back to you...


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I bet you'll be fine with your purchase. I could be mistaken but, I think they have been around longer than Porter Cable has had theirs. The ad dollars are behind PC and not behind these guys. I'm going to jump out and double check on the length and get back to you...


The sander came and I tested it, seems to work, but haha get this, its label is drywall sander, no brand name. I'm deep in unhappyland, finishing a 1200 sq ft unit by myself now, what was I thinkin?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 12, 2009)

*Pole sander*

If drywall is not your normal trade why even own this expensive sander even if you did find a "deal" ?

These sanders can be great on big jobs when handled by experienced drywallers but carefull you don't oversand and leave gouges. Kind of reminds me of the people that try to sand wood with an angle grinder.

The tried and true pole sander sells for a lot less and stores well when not being used


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

After renting a PC sander a few times I went ahead and bought one but it seems the "head" is too tight on this one and it leaves that circular gouge line so all I ended up doing is using it for grinding down other peoples textures with it. 
If that cable line was more flexible like the one I rented, I'd prolly use it alot more.:laughing:


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> If drywall is not your normal trade why even own this expensive sander even if you did find a "deal" ?
> 
> These sanders can be great on big jobs when handled by experienced drywallers but carefull you don't oversand and leave gouges. Kind of reminds me of the people that try to sand wood with an angle grinder.
> 
> The tried and true pole sander sells for a lot less and stores well when not being used


Yeah pole sanding uh huh, two guys, me and a framer, right. We got it done, nothing that texture and 40 watt lightbulbs cant hide. Seriously though I'll never finish the drywall on a whole unit again. I'll stick to objects made out of wood. That sucked really bad. The sander worked out great though. Best $239 (with S & H) I ever spent to get my a$$ out of a hole. You finishers earn your money.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Brocktologist said:


> After renting a PC sander a few times I went ahead and bought one but it seems the "head" is too tight on this one and it leaves that circular gouge line so all I ended up doing is using it for grinding down other peoples textures with it.
> If that cable line was more flexible like the one I rented, I'd prolly use it alot more.:laughing:


The brushes on your sander are too new. They need to wear down. You can do to things here. 1) Finish with mid-weight. This stuff was made for the Porter Cable Sander. 2) Cut a round piece of cardboard and put it under the sanding pad. This will push the pad out past the brushes enough that the vacuum won't suck tight to the wall and be hard to swing. Make sure you take the cardboard out after the brushes have worn a little or over time you will wear out the bearing. Also if you are not doing so use a 220 pad.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall (Aug 28, 2008)

> After renting a PC sander a few times I went ahead and bought one but it seems the "head" is too tight on this one and it leaves that circular gouge line so all I ended up doing is using it for grinding down other peoples textures with it.
> If that cable line was more flexible like the one I rented, I'd prolly use it alot more.:laughing:


I bought one with the same problem. It would leave ungodly swirls in the joints. I sold it & bought a Radius 360 & WoW can you fly with it(if ur finishing is slickarty


----------

